
Show HN: Cleanweb Jobs – Software Jobs in the Environmental Sector - jsingleton
https://cleanwebjobs.com
======
jsingleton
I put together this MVP to try and steer developers into jobs that can help
tackle climate change. You can read more about why here:
[https://cleanwebjobs.com/home/about](https://cleanwebjobs.com/home/about)

So far we've got an email list of ~150 (mainly London based) tech workers who
are passionate about the environment. We've also sent out jobs for companies
such as [https://therestartproject.org](https://therestartproject.org),
[https://www.openutility.com](https://www.openutility.com) and
[http://opentrv.org.uk](http://opentrv.org.uk).

I've published charts of the skill breakdowns (both sides) on the project's
Twitter profile:
[https://twitter.com/CleanwebJobs](https://twitter.com/CleanwebJobs)

Questions, comments and ideas more than welcome!

~~~
brudgers
What criteria are used to vet companies?

~~~
jsingleton
The criteria aren't set in stone but the company should be environmentally
focused. In other words, they should be actively trying to do something green.
Take a look at the example companies I mentioned above and also the about page
for a better idea. I could write something down if that's in demand but I
think it's better to stay flexible on the definition and not be too formal.

~~~
brudgers
Would Waste Management qualify?

[https://www.wm.com/enterprise/index.jsp](https://www.wm.com/enterprise/index.jsp)

By which I mean, what's the difference between environmental focus and
greenwash? More or less Waste Management is just a company with trucks that
hauls trash to the sanitary landfill or incinerator or recycling plant
depending solely on what the customer pays them to do.

~~~
jsingleton
Greenwash is definitely a problem. As a rule of thumb, if the company does
something regular and some elements have simply been marketed as green then
that doesn't count. The main focus has to be improving the environment.

